# Great Deals on Honing Sprays



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

Attention all sharpeners - *Advanced Abrasives* is now selling their products online direct to the end user!

You can score the same *diamond slurries* & *suspensions* supplied by Hand_American, Ken/CKTG for a fraction of the cost. 

An example of what a great deal this is take the HA 1mic diamond spray:

Sold at CKTG for $38.95 (4 oz)

Sold at Advanced Abrasives for $7.75 (8oz or 250ml)


So is this stuff any good? Well before I found what I use now I used to sell the HA diamond sprays and I feel that it was the best that I had used up until I switched so yeah it's worth checking out, especially for these prices.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

[h=3]Abrasive Types[/h]

Al2O3 (Aluminum Oxide)
The raw materials from which this high performance technical grade ceramic is made are readily available and reasonably priced, resulting in good value for the cost in fabricated alumina shapes.

cBNP (Cubic Boron Nitride Powder)
cBNP is the clear winner when machining ferrous materials. It is second only to diamond in hardness. cBNP has a high thermal conductivity which makes it ideal for high temperature applications.

Colloidal Silica (Colloidal Silica)
Colloidal silicas are suspensions of fine amorphous, nonporous, and typically spherical silica particles in a liquid phase.

MDP (Standard Grade Metal Bond)
MDP is the popular choice for most lapping and polishing applications. It is the optimum choice when the characteristics of MDP(N) are not required.

NA (Not Applicable)
NDP (Natural Diamond Powder)
The natural alternative to synthetic diamond. NDP exhibits a high surface finish while maintaining above average stock removal.

PDP (Polycrystalline Diamond Powder)
PDP is made up of nano-crystallites that give it a unique break down mechanism which allows new cutting edges to be exposed creating a self-sharpening characteristic. PDP is used primarily for lapping and polishing sapphire, ruby, metallographic samples, fiber optics and ceramics along with disk texturing, head polishing and lapping of substrates.

RDP (Resin Bond Diamond Powder)
RDP is the recommended product for machining many types of ceramic, glass and tungsten carbide. This material is ideal for all vitrified, phenolic and polyimide bond systems.

SiC (Silicon Carbide)
Black SiC abrasives are suitable for grinding cast iron, non-ferrous metals, leather, rubber, plastics, wood and mineral rocks. Refractory grains are also available to make high grade refractory products.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for passing this on Dave. 

Is there a prefered/better product - slurry vs suspension vs compound? Do you apply any of these products to a substrate such as leather or balsa and let it dry?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Thanks for passing this on Dave.





mpukas said:


> Is there a prefered/better product - slurry vs suspension vs compound? Do you apply any of these products to a substrate such as leather or balsa and let it dry?




Slurry & suspension are pretty much the same thing for what we'd use them for but the difference is that slurry requires manual agitation (shaking) to disperse the compound throughout the carrier where suspension is permanent dispersion of the compound throughout the carrier medium. Slurry is less expensive and is used for manual applications where an operator would spray it directly on a machine's substrate while polishing whereas suspensions would be used in automatic applications that may sit still being uses. 

For use on felt, leather, or balsa a spray (be it slurry or suspension) is the easiest to use because it applies an even covering on the substrate while not asking of you to get your hands dirty. A wet compound/paste can be used on smooth leather and balsa by smearing it evenly across the substrate's surface, this is messier than sprays but a lot less expensive. 

Also, Keith at HA once told me about extender fluids and how you can use them to "water down" and extend the compounds making them go a lot further. This seems to be a way to make a gallon out of a few ounces of expensive compound. I've never tried it myself but it seems to be something that's done quite often so it must work.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent pricing I should say!

-AJ


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2012)

This pricing I am willing to pay, the compounds always seemed overly expensive from the retailers. Which of the available choices of compound would be the best for general purpose honing of kitchen knives?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 2, 2012)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## tk59 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool. Which base would you recommend: water, oil or universal?


----------



## RobinW (Mar 2, 2012)

I have used AA:s stuff before (plastic injection tools) and of course i could not resist brining some home for use on the blades. Very good...

The oil base is commonly used for tool polishing as the steels are quite prone to corrosion. The oil smells a bit. Disappears immediately when washing the knife afterwards. Leather/balsa still smells a bit though (i keep mine in a ziplock so no wife issues).

Although i doubt there is much of a health difference when the blade is in use, i would probably go for the water base if given the choice. Water has to be better for humans than oil, right?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd go with water base when you can, it's cleaner to handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> This pricing I am willing to pay, the compounds always seemed overly expensive from the retailers. Which of the available choices of compound would be the best for general purpose honing of kitchen knives?




1mic anything will be what will be the best general all around size to get but for these prices you could try quite a few different sizes and compounds and still be ahead.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a few I'd try if I was going to order....

*Polycrystalline Diamond Spray 0.1mic
CKTG(Ken) - $66 (2oz)
AA - $23 (8oz)


cBN Spray 0.5mic
CKTG(Ken) - $37.95 (2oz)
AA - $9.75 (8oz)


Monocrystalline Diamond Spray 1.0mic 
CKTG(HA) - $38.95 (4oz)
AA - $7.75 (8oz)


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 2, 2012)

RobinW said:


> I have used AA:s stuff before (plastic injection tools) and of course i could not resist brining some home for use on the blades. Very good...
> 
> The oil base is commonly used for tool polishing as the steels are quite prone to corrosion. The oil smells a bit. Disappears immediately when washing the knife afterwards. Leather/balsa still smells a bit though (i keep mine in a ziplock so no wife issues).
> 
> Although i doubt there is much of a health difference when the blade is in use, i would probably go for the water base if given the choice. Water has to be better for humans than oil, right?



If you use oil based, just wash it off with dish soap (Dawn) and water. No biggie.

-AJ


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Interested in diamond spray for my custom Gyuto that will be in 52100 steel to be used for touch ups, which product would you recommend and what size would be a good option? 

Was looking around the site and was totally lost in the terminology


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 2, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> Interested in diamond spray for my custom Gyuto that will be in 52100 steel to be used for touch ups, which product would you recommend and what size would be a good option?
> 
> Was looking around the site and was totally lost in the terminology



For a good start, go to suspension or slurry, choose the size micron 1, then pdp for poly diamond, choose water, then standard, then the quantity you want, then purchase away!


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm really shocked at those prices. Really feels too good to be true. But if they are a tried and true company, what a great deal!

-AJ


----------



## heirkb (Mar 3, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> For a good start, go to suspension or slurry, choose the size micron 1, then pdp for poly diamond, choose water, then standard, then the quantity you want, then purchase away!



What would be the difference between the monocrystalline (MDP) that Dave mentioned and the polycrystalline (PDP)?

Also, on this site, 1 for abrasive size means 1 micron?


----------



## steeley (Mar 3, 2012)

:lolsign:Man the mark up is unreal .
"may the the overpricing be with you"


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 3, 2012)

Im kind of blown away by the markup myself. Wonder what my gyioto cost from the source...


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 3, 2012)

This is great, thanks! I've wanted to try this but have waited because of the prices. Now I have to try it out.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info theory! Another dumb question though does it come with an applicator or divi need to get one? And does it matter what kind of spray bottle I get?


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 3, 2012)

also considering the slurry and suspension are pretty much the same and same price wouldn't it be better to just get the suspension? or am i missing something? sorry guys i have no clue about this stuff, but i have been using marko's strop lately with diamond spray on it and man it makes a huge difference!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 3, 2012)

so are these water based extenders anymore than water and some surfactant? (soap)


----------



## mindbender (Mar 3, 2012)

** Newbie Alert **

I'm probably going to irritate some users for this post, so kindly disregard if that's the case.

I'm a rookie user who wants to use these products if it means my sharpening will improve.

Question: What do these products do and is there a FAQ that would best describe them? Pouring over expert-level posts and trying to make sense of them is like walking into a room of lawyers and trying to understand the "legalese" being passed around.

I do have a handheld strop (w/ handle and leather on both sides) and I'll be looking to use this on a variety of knives ranging from AEB-L to 52100 (and other crappier metals).

Would I spray these chemicals on the leather? My Shapton stone? The blade? Help.


----------



## Rottman (Mar 3, 2012)

You should spray it on the leather, let it dry, then strop.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2012)

You charge the strop with the spray, wait for it to dry, then strop your knife as usual. Pull your knife backwards in an edge trailing motion from heel to toe at an angle slightly higher than your sharpening angle. Strop both sides equally.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2012)

heirkb said:


> What would be the difference between the monocrystalline (MDP) that Dave mentioned and the polycrystalline (PDP)?
> 
> Also, on this site, 1 for abrasive size means 1 micron?



Well, basically, the poly has more cutting surfaces and leaves a toothier edge preferred on most kitchen knives.


----------



## mindbender (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.

Baby steps..

Now, which one to get?


----------



## RobinW (Mar 4, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is that AA on for example 1micron puts a span behind it like 0-2. Meaning you will have some diamonds up to 2 micron in the mix.

Now obviously most all slurries would have that (a span, the exact span may differ on the quality of grading), but all may not say so.
Therefore if one is anal about having a 1 micron scratch pattern on the knife, you may want to order a finer slurry.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> also considering the slurry and suspension are pretty much the same and same price wouldn't it be better to just get the suspension? or am i missing something?




I'd say yes, if the price is pretty much the same go for the suspension as you're assured a more even particle distribution. 

The attached image shows suspension on the left side vs slurry on the right.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 9, 2012)

AA takes a flat rate of $9.95 for S&H (cont US) by the way.


----------



## euphorbioid (Mar 9, 2012)

Just placed an order. The prices are great. I bought enough to last another 10 years based on my current usage.
Jan


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 10, 2012)

just curious has anyone found anything better than the pdp in terms or sharpness whiles using same micron? i have heard CBN is supposed to be pretty great. Curious for knives as well as razors. If anyone has experience with a lot of them maybe a chart to compare for all the newbies to this


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 10, 2012)

Also placed an order for a few new items. How in the world they can sell at that price and shipping at that cost is beyond me. Picked up the .1 compound, (not that large but it is the strong concentration so I think that it should last a little bit) and also picked up some .03 Colloidal Silica. Last one was more for seeing how fine I could go. Now just have to wait for the new strops. But the price still boggles the mind. Thanks for Sharing Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2012)

Just imagine what it cost wholesale.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Just imagine what it cost wholesale.



And they are still making a killing! For companies like DuPont and American Abrasives, they are happy to laugh their way to the bank on these things. These products are so valuable to sharpeners like us, and they've finally gotten enough demand going to create some price-limiting competition. But seriously, a CBN suspension? An OUNCE of it?? Industrial applications lose more changing hoses than we buy to sharpen knives.

It is like the "gluten free icing mix" I saw at the store for $7. It was a 4oz bag of powdered sugar, plus a little psychological coddling.



Make no mistake though, prospective buyers--the results of using a loaded strop(whomever's compound you buy) is night and day to the alternative!


----------



## skewed (Mar 10, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> It is like the "gluten free icing mix" I saw at the store for $7. It was a 4oz bag of powdered sugar, plus a little psychological coddling.



I am going to start marketing gluten free milk!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2012)

I sure get beat on the stuff I buy and believe me if I can ever find an alternative I will go that route. I make far less selling my compound now (and I buy direct) than I used to selling HA's stuff and that's because I have no mark up room like we used to with HA's diamond compounds. There was plenty of room there with the AdvancedAbrasives stuff for a few people in the chain to make money. For the most part though, these compounds are being marked way up by everyone selling them and that includes what's coming from the manufacturers too. 

Now an exception to pricing being inflated would be where someone makes and bottles their own stuff like what HA does with the chromium oxide paste. In this case, the chromium oxide isn't the cost, but the labor and mess associated is a b*tch to deal with and they deserve something for their trouble and this is where the cost comes from. I used to pour the paste bottles for HA myself and I can attest to what a mess this stuff is so I can imagine what Keith goes through mixing it up himself in his house.

I do enjoy stropped edges a lot so I'm in it for the duration regardless. I do wish that we could find something cheap and readily available though.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I do enjoy stropped edges a lot so I'm in it for the duration regardless. I do wish that we could find something cheap and readily available though.



I think as long as we continue, and more jump on the bandwagon, the readily available will come to us, and the cheap will come with competition.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm thinking these prices are pretty close to wholesale. And the knife sharpening market isn't really that big. I'm not sure what the largest market is but metallography has to be way up there. I bet I used to use more suspension or even diamond paste in a month than most of you use in a lifetime. That's why I am really really shocked at those prices.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys that recently ordered please post your thoughts on the material quality. It just feels too good to be true but if it is really that good I'll be tickled pink.

-AJ


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 10, 2012)

I always had the impression from reading posts on here that a lot of people were moving away from using loaded strops.


----------



## skewed (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently started to use chromium oxide on balsa. I am quite happy with the results. Instead of hitting a 6k stone for a touch up every couple days, I can strop each day with the CO and hit the stone once a week. It usually is enough to correct a slightly folded over edge. I am hoping that 1 micron will do the trick for worse worn edges. Balsa slabs are much easier for me to take to work than a wet stone set up.

I just ordered 4 from AA and am excited to see what they can do. I will post results soon.

We should try a swap. 8oz is a lot. I would be interested in swapping an oz of this for an oz of that.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## geezr (Mar 10, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's a few I'd try if I was going to order....
> 
> *Polycrystalline Diamond Spray 0.1mic
> CKTG(Ken) - $66 (2oz)
> ...



Just got 8oz of *Polycrystalline Diamond Spray 0.1mic. Transaction very smooth, delivery 5 days USPS Priority.
Is there a preferred strop base for this product? :scratchhead: 
eg. leather or felt or other? :dontknow: Apologies if this was already discussed Thanks


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW these prices are really crazy! Ordering some now to use with my strops.


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 12, 2012)

Received my order today. I ordered 1micron PDP Slurry but got suspension instead which is fine but the color is different than all of the other products I've seen. Its black....







What do you guys think about this? I'll still use it. Hopefully tonight, though it is the wife's bday so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Ontravelling said:


> Received my order today. I ordered 1micron PDP Slurry but got suspension instead which is fine but the color is different than all of the other products I've seen. Its black....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that will last for a loooong while


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

Ontravelling said:


> Received my order today. I ordered 1micron PDP Slurry but got suspension instead which is fine but the color is different than all of the other products I've seen. Its black....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Almost ALL polycrystalline slurries & suspensions are black - that is normal. Have fun with it.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 12, 2012)

So, what is the best way to go about putting these on strops since they don't have a spry? Just pour a little on and use a flat piece of cardboard or something to that effect?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

aaronsgibson said:


> So, what is the best way to go about putting these on strops since they don't have a spry? Just pour a little on and use a flat piece of cardboard or something to that effect?



You'll need to get a spray bottle to apply this stuff. You get get really cheap little ones in the travel sized containers in WalMart and places like that.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 12, 2012)

:EDance2: I just ordered some new sprays. :doublethumbsup: Thanks for the heads up on this deal. Great prices!!

I was looking at the other items they offer and seen the film.. It comes is sheets amd disks. and even has sticky backs. I wonder how it would work to strop on? Has anyone tried this yet? I think I am going to buy some 2 pack of the 9 X 11" sheets in a few different grits. Maybe a 3 and a 1 and a .25 microns. ?? 

What ya think?


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cool, thanks! And yeah, this is gonna last forever! If anyone wants to start trading this stuff around, I'm down.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> You'll need to get a spray bottle to apply this stuff. You get get really cheap little ones in the travel sized containers in WalMart and places like that.



Thanks Dave. I'll let you guys know how it goes when I get my next order in on Wednesday.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 13, 2012)

geezr said:


> Just got 8oz of *Polycrystalline Diamond Spray 0.1mic. Transaction very smooth, delivery 5 days USPS Priority.
> Is there a preferred strop base for this product? :scratchhead:
> eg. leather or felt or other? :dontknow: Apologies if this was already discussed Thanks



Oohh, now I know whom I can try to talk out of an ounce of this stuff  But I may need some leather or another carrier also. 

Stefan


----------



## Gator (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm, I was checking out 0.05mic suspension, but 1 gal... A bit too much  0.1mic suspension was a good deal, 0.5l less than 100$! Thanks Dave.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 13, 2012)

Gator said:


> Hmm, I was checking out 0.05mic suspension, but 1 gal... A bit too much  0.1mic suspension was a good deal, 0.5l less than 100$! Thanks Dave.



Leco sells 0.05 micron Al2O3 slurry for $23.20/6 oz. Colloidal silica is $42.80 per quart. I'm sure Buehler and Streurs are comparable.

HTH,

-AJ


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Leco sells 0.05 micron Al2O3 slurry for $23.20/6 oz. Colloidal silica is $42.80 per quart. I'm sure Buehler and Streurs are comparable.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> -AJ




I've tried Struer's stuff on knives and it's only OK, never tried Buehler though.


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 14, 2012)

Decided to try out some loaded strops -- I'll need them if I'm ever going to get around to straight razor shaving anyways, so why not...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2012)

So has anyone got their goodies yet? Any reports on the discount compounds?


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine just hit customs, still waiting.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2012)

kazeryu said:


> Mine just hit customs, still waiting.




What country?


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 21, 2012)

The great white frosty north. 
(Canada)


It may also be worth noting that I only placed my order last week.


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 21, 2012)

Edit: whoops, apparently it hit customs yesterday while I was away at a conference. I have it now - the warehouse guy just stopped by my desk.

I'll have to take a look at picking up some strop material so I can try them out... 

I now have the perfect test subject, too -- a sanmai higo-no-kami that I recently picked up.


----------



## skewed (Mar 22, 2012)

Just received mine today. Playing with them right now. Loaded a few balsa strips with .1, 1 and 6.

My inexpensive suji (sk4) hit the bester 1200 then the 6micron MDP. Nice and aggressive edge. I will see how it performs tomorrow.

Touched up my kono w#2 gyuto with the 1, cr-ox and .1. Seems like there is an inch or two that could use a stone but the rest of the edge is super crispy sharp. I will have to take a little more time tomorrow really see what these can do.

Very happy with my new stropping toys.

Thanks for the heads up Dave!


----------



## Adagimp (Mar 22, 2012)

Argh I should have jumped on this before the price hike on the PDP.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow 30% increase... Looks like I may stick with trying the mono...


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been having a terrible time trying to find a small spritzer/atomizer bottle. Any other suggestions for evenly coating my strop?


----------



## wsfarrell (Mar 22, 2012)

Great find.

I've had good luck mixing chrome oxide powder in mineral oil and painting it on a strop (leather and balsa). As Dave says, it's an unholy mess. I think I'll try doing the same thing with some 1 micron cubic boron nitride powder.

Surgical mask: check. Vinyl gloves: check. Retractor: oh, wait.......


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2012)

kazeryu said:


> Edit: whoops, apparently it hit customs yesterday while I was away at a conference. I have it now - the warehouse guy just stopped by my desk.
> 
> I'll have to take a look at picking up some strop material so I can try them out...




Moose hide?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2012)

Adagimp said:


> Argh I should have jumped on this before the price hike on the PDP.




Looks like the retail vendor may have got them to increase the pricing. 

Still a great deal in comparison.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2012)

kazeryu said:


> I've been having a terrible time trying to find a small spritzer/atomizer bottle. Any other suggestions for evenly coating my strop?




Search "cosmetic spray bottle"


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 22, 2012)

Also try searching for watercolor atomizer. That's how I've found them in the past.


I was hoping to try cbn. Doesn't appear to be available anymore.  Glad I got the PDP before that price hike though, that really is a shame.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 22, 2012)

Ontravelling said:


> Also try searching for watercolor atomizer. That's how I've found them in the past.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to try cbn. Doesn't appear to be available anymore.  Glad I got the PDP before that price hike though, that really is a shame.



I'd send them an E-mail, i don't think they keep stock of all these things, the volume for them would probably be larger sizes than the average knife-nut wants...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2012)

If you send an email to them (or call) don;t mention that you want the products for sharpening or honing purposes. The retailer has a lock up on selling to this market and you'll just be referred to them (for the high priced payment).


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 27, 2012)

the price increase kidna sucks but still cheaper than some other places.


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 27, 2012)

Got tired of trying to find a spray bottle so I just dribbled it onto the leather and spread the puddle around with my fingers.

Seems to be working pretty nicely for me, although I've still got lots of practicing to do.

Went from 330 -> 1k -> 4k -> 3u -> 1u. The 3 micron gives me a definite improvement over the 4k edge, but I'm not really certain I can tell the difference between the 3u and the 1u edge. 

Maybe it's because I'm not sharpening anything with fancy enough steel? (too scared to sharpen my gyuto or usuba just yet...)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 27, 2012)

Plus being able to obectively tell the difference between 3 and 1 micron compounds, assuming they are the exact same chemical and suspension, would be a fine trick indeed.

I've noticed the best results are offered by either 1. using the right compound for the right job, right after the stone, or 2. combining different compounds, I.E. taking it up to a high polish with .5 CrO on leather, then hitting it with 1mic Poly. I especially like CrO for push cutting tools, like razors, parers, and whatnot, but it is slippery on slicers. Sometimes if you take the edge up to a high, smooth polish and then rub a few teeth into it with the poly, you get a little of both worlds.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 22, 2012)

Crap, prices went up 

Anyone has more than they need and willing to sell some? Mostly looking for .1 or .025 poly slurry or suspension


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2012)

ptolemy said:


> Crap, prices went up
> 
> Anyone has more than they need and willing to sell some? Mostly looking for .1 or .025 poly slurry or suspension




I'm sure that the retailers went to the source and complained so they adjusted as is usually the case. Those who jumped on it got a good deal and now those who want those sprays know how much they're (over)paying...LOL


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm sure that the retailers went to the source and complained so they adjusted as is usually the case. Those who jumped on it got a good deal and now those who want those sprays know how much they're (over)paying...LOL


Yup, I never considered it but my friend just gifted me a strop, so I figured I'd get a little to try. 8oz may last me 50 years!


----------



## richinva (Apr 22, 2012)

I found a little atomizer bottle at the dollar store. Had some kind of musk something or other in it, but 91% alky killed that smell quick. Label peeled right off and my sink drain is smelling some kind of sexy................

Rich


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 27, 2012)

Since they jacked the price on the PDP would MDP work? Say MDP 3 Vs PDP 1? 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Since they jacked the price on the PDP would MDP work? Say MDP 3 Vs PDP 1?
> 
> Dave




That's not a good comparison. if you wanted PDP1 then get MDP1 instead. The mono is slightly rougher and slower cutting but unless you really get crazy comparing you'd never know the difference.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 27, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> That's not a good comparison. if you wanted PDP1 then get MDP1 instead. The mono is slightly rougher and slower cutting but unless you really get crazy comparing you'd never know the difference.



Good to know. For those following the thread the MDP 1 micron 250ml suspension is still only 7 dollars, but 10 extra for shipping. Still less than half the price of HA and double the product.


----------



## bluntcut (Apr 29, 2012)

Water-base strong suspension works well on leather, for me oil-base a bit sticky/lumpy (over loaded as always). Agreed with Dave on 1u md&pd. cbn yields slightly smoother edge. I bought md: 12u down to 0.1u, pd: 1u - 0.1u (after price increased ~$40 per 8 oz). Sub 100nm md/pd products min qty is 5gals (avoiding retailers channel conflict/canibalistic).


----------



## mpukas (Apr 29, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> If you send an email to them (or call) don;t mention that you want the products for sharpening or honing purposes. The retailer has a lock up on selling to this market and you'll just be referred to them (for the high priced payment).



Dave - what should I say to them? I have to call them to place an order since my address won't confirm they're on-line ordering system...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Dave - what should I say to them? I have to call them to place an order since my address won't confirm they're on-line ordering system...




Pick something, just not sharpening or honing.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 29, 2012)

Lapping cpu's, lapidary,


----------



## RobinW (Apr 29, 2012)

Fixing plastic injection tools


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 29, 2012)

Polishing dentures


----------



## ptolemy (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys

I found this spray thing I got... it takes 8oz. Would it work for slurry/suspention? I was thinking of just putting whole 8oz can in it and leave it there. It's plastic... With water it produces nice mist, maybe it's too fine?


----------



## Crothcipt (May 7, 2012)

diamonds might end up clogging up the aerator, other than that I see nothing wrong with it. You won't know until it happens.


----------



## ajhuff (May 7, 2012)

Should be fine. You can buy suspensions in aerosol cans so I don't see a problem.

-AJ


----------



## SpikeC (May 7, 2012)

The beauty of those is that if the nozzle clogs they are easy to clear.


----------

